# Tesco clubcard points



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Grren points - can you use them the same as your other points? do they convert those into vouchers along with your others?

Nikki xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think they do


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes, they get converted the same.

Sharon xx


----------

